# Overdeveloping Color Film



## JamesD (Nov 12, 2006)

Okay, I don't work with color film in the darkroom, so this isn't really critical, but I'm curious... what happens when you overdevelop it?  I know that with BW film, you get increased density, but all the silver is bleached out of C-41 types, right?  So, what happens with the dyes?


----------



## Torus34 (Nov 12, 2006)

Slide or negative [print] color film?


----------



## Jeff Canes (Nov 13, 2006)

Do you mean like pushing the development of C-41? Is that your question? I do not think it&#8217;s typically done, if at all. With C-41 most adjustment are make at printing. 

   The film maybe shot at different ISO but processed at its standard ISO.  The results will depend on the film. I have shot Agfa 160 at 100 ISO, it gave you a nice soft focus look.

I&#8217;m not positive about positives.


----------



## JamesD (Nov 13, 2006)

Yes, C-41-process film.  And no, not pushing... overdevelopment, such as might be caused by excessive temperature, agitation, time, or some combination thereof.


----------



## Torus34 (Nov 13, 2006)

OK.  I did your Google search for you.

http://micro.magnet.fsu.edu/primer/photomicrography/colornegprocerrors.html


----------



## JamesD (Nov 13, 2006)

Thank ya! :thumbup: I was looking more for a personal experience point of view than a book answer, though.  I wasn't quite as specific about that as I was about the type of film I was talking about.  However, it was a passing curiosity, so that'll do.

Have a great day!
-JamesD


----------



## ladyphotog (Nov 14, 2006)

It will increase your density however not in the same way as B&W film. It also depends on the film that you are using. Saturation is also effected. All of this depends on the reason for the overdevelopment. Time, temp, concentration and agitation effect the film in different ways.


----------

